# ???Kolblenz???



## Hein (18. April 2002)

Ich muss für die nächsten vier Wochen überraschend nach Koblenz.

Hab´s mir grad mal auf Karte und Satellitenbilder angeschaut und im Süden sieht ja recht lecker aus. Was darf ich nicht verpassen?

Im Osten schauts aus, als ob dort ein Truppenübungsplatz ist. Darf man dort fahren?

Wo bekomm ich Karten(1:25 000)?

Ansonsten bin ich für alle Tips offen.


----------



## Nakamur (18. April 2002)

Stadtwald: 
Parkplatz Remstecken: die Abfahrt Fischerpfad runter an die Mosel  ( technisch anspruchsvoll)
Königsbach-Abfahrt (Trail endet hinter der Königsbacher Brauerei)

Truppenübungsplatz Abfahrt an die Lahn (Ruppertsklamm, dann B1-Wanderweg folgen)

Boppard: bei http://www.downthehill schauen

Alles technisch anspruchsvoll...

Am besten fährst du mal samstags oder sonntags mit einer Gruppe, schau am besten bei http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~dave unter biketreffs

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (21. April 2002)

@ Nakamur
besten Dank.


> Am besten fährst du mal samstags oder sonntags mit einer Gruppe, schau am besten bei http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~dave unter biketreffs


An den Woes wirds mich in die Heimat ziehen.



> Parkplatz Remstecken: die Abfahrt Fischerpfad runter an die Mosel ( technisch anspruchsvoll)


Dem Herrn Fischer sein Pfad wurd ja schon in den höchsten Tönen gelobt. Bin ja sehr gespannt.

@all
Wo bekomm ich in Koblenz fitte Karten?
Weiterhin für alle Tips aufgeschlossen.


----------



## dave (22. April 2002)

Hi Hein, 

fährste schon am Freitag nach Hause?
Ansonsten könnteste ja mit uns Studenten mitfahren. 
Wir treffen uns um 15 Uhr vor der Uni-Bibliothek iauf dem Campus in Metternich.

Zeit und Strecke wird gerade hier diskutiert (ganz unten):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=18040


----------



## Hein (27. April 2002)

Hi dave,
ja freitagnachmittags ziehts mich wieder Richtung Aachen.

Ich hab in dem thread "andere Moseltour" gelesen, dass die Einheimischen selbst auf der Suche nach guten Karten sind. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es nichts vernünftiges gibt. Gibts keine Wanderverbände, die Kartenmaterial anbieten?
Bekommt man Karten beim Landesvermessungsamt in Moselweis?

Habt ihr Hinweise für Trails ausgehend von Güls, wo ich untergebracht bin?

lasst es euch gut gehen
Hein


----------



## Nakamur (27. April 2002)

Am Gülser Sportplatz immer weiter dem Moselhöhenweg die Mosel hoch folgen. (schwarze M-Markierung)  Dann bis zum Hexenpfad (rote Hexe-Markierung) geht unter der Autobahnbrücke (A61) durch. Ab dann wirds interessant.
Tal runter an die Mosel, dann Richtung Kobern Gondorf am Sportplatz rechts rein und das Tal hoch.Nach 200m dann links über kleine Eisenbrücke den SingleTrail hoch zur Koberner Kapelle/Burgrestaurant, Kreuzweg über Fels zur nächsten Burgruine.
Ich fahre auch gerne mal mit. 


Schönen Gruß KP


----------



## Hein (28. April 2002)

@ Nakamur
besten Dank erstmals.
Werd mich bei Dir melden.


----------



## TiThomas (29. April 2002)

...gibt es auch von Koblenz und Umgebung  im örtlichen Buchhandel (z, B. Reuffel, obere Löhrstraße).

Natürlich sowohl die offiziellen Topografischen Karten(1:25.000, 1:50.000) mit "allen" Wegen als auch die von den Wanderverbänden "adaptierten" 1:50.000er-Karten.

Karten in denen die geheimen Single-Trails von KP rot gekennzeichnet sind, gibts leider noch nicht!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Hein (30. April 2002)

Also auf zum Bahnhof 

Besten Dank an Thomas.


----------

